# S. Dakota, 5+ acres, bonus 5br fixer, util. - UPdated in thread



## TVless (Feb 21, 2003)

For sale in a virtually zero crime area is our farmette on the edge of a peaceful tiny town in the rolling farm country of central South Dakota. Water is already on, electric and gas are to the site and available. The house is a solid 1900s craftsman worth fixing up, but it is a total redo. The roof's good, and was put on within the last six years. The bathroom works. The foundation needs stabilization and the house needs to be leveled up. New wiring is needed, and a new furnace or other heating system is essential. The interior can be done any way you want. The five+ acres is excellent crop ground. Already divided into several lots, you can place one or more homes on it, which is great for extended family. The land has been farmed by a neighbor and planted to soybeans. The house fronts a paved county road. You're steps to the post office or the community center. Redfield, SD, the county seat, is nearby on a great highway.

There are ash trees and other trees around the homestead, and a small red animal barn or storage barn, an older metal shed, a single garage, and a small Butler grain bin. We used to visit the local Hutterite colony and buy their delicious produce when we stayed there to work on the house. The pheasants in the area are beautiful and huge. 

Our reason for selling is life has taken us in a different direction. We are asking $40000. We may consider a contract for deed (CFD) with a large down. Photos are available by request. Thanks.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

What town is it located in and can people drive by to take a look? Thanks.


----------



## TVless (Feb 21, 2003)

Hi,

We bought the property from you, I believe.  Do you still have the Homestead Hunter website? It's been a long while since we've been online. 

We ask anyone interested to please contact us before they go on the land. We'd be happy to come by and show the place when we're able. Thanks.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

Yes we still have HomesteadHunter. We might be willing to buy it back from you at the price you paid, especially since the basement probably flooded again. The house may not be fixable at the moment but I haven't been over that way for a long time so I could be wrong.


----------



## TVless (Feb 21, 2003)

We've had contractors look at the foundation, and it's definitely fixable. It needs stabilization and the old cellar filled in. The land is good farming land in a good location. These reasons are why we're not interested in selling it for what we paid for it. Sorry!  We would keep it if we didn't have major family/work commitments right now. The town's a great place to raise kids. It's a neat old farmhouse and we like it a lot. :cowboy:


----------



## TVless (Feb 21, 2003)

For anyone curious, the land is not in a flood plain. The old cellar wasn't designed to allow for expansion of the saturated deep sod (not unlike a wet sponge) in an extremely rainy year. When the soil became saturated, it pressed on the cellar more than it could stand, and so a failure resulted. The cellar stood firm all those decades since the turn of the 20th century when the house was built, so it surely was a rainy one that year. If we were fixing the house, we would fill in the cellar and create a crawlspace by using ramjacks or similar for the house to sit on, whatever the contractor recommended.


----------



## TVless (Feb 21, 2003)

We are listing this property with Redfield Realty. See photos soon at redfieldrealty.com.

We are no longer offering the property at $40000 with contract for deed (owner financing). The cash price is $30,000. Thanks, all who have contacted us about the home and land. 

TVless


----------



## aussie dave (Apr 28, 2006)

I would like to see your pics of the property


----------



## TVless (Feb 21, 2003)

Hi,
Pics will be up soon at our real estate agent's website, redfieldrealty.com.


----------



## TVless (Feb 21, 2003)

I mentioned to someone I'd check the soil map. It's Harmony-Beotia silt loam, 0 to 2% slope. (Source http://websoilsurvey.nrcs.usda.gov) It's deep, well-drained, black, rock-free soil suitable for anything that grows in the region. I have the full report with all the specifics.


----------



## Consensi (Aug 29, 2008)

I'd be willing to put up $7,500 if three other like minded folks would do the same. I see
this as more of a bug-out place to go to. Five acres should be enough to sustain four 
families if we work the land right. I have my own camper so I don't need a residence.

If the house needs a total rebuild it may not be worth much. So, for $30,000 you are asking 
$6,000 per acre, basically. Is that the going price per acre in rural SD ?

Anyone else interested ???


----------



## TVless (Feb 21, 2003)

Hi,
South Dakota's a great homestead state, especially the eastern half for crops. You can go to realtor.com or cendak.com (search the Aberdeen area MLS) and see what other land is going for. It varies a lot based on location and soil quality and a lot of other things. This property isn't all that rural. A good portion of the more rural acreages for sale are big parcels on gravel roads, and they ask less per acre with the larger parcels. The larger parcels are often not close to town or utilities, so there's that extra cost. Wells can be expensive if rural water's not available. And we're all feeling the gas pinch.

This acreage is in ten town lots on the edge of a small town, on a paved county road close to the county seat. Rural water's already hooked up, and gas and electric is easy to put in, as the house used to be hooked up. So you could just run rural water out to your lot instead of spending for a well, unless you wanted a well. We stayed there in our RV when we first came there. It was great, like the best of both worlds, with large farms on one side and the town within walking distance. The crop yield report shows it ought to produce nicely. More veggies per acre. We used to live where you'd hit a rock every third step. Good for building stone fences, I guess. No rocks on this place. PM me if you need more info. I have a bunch of farm reports and so on. Good luck on your farmin' aspirin'. 

By the way, all or part can be bought, so you don't need to buy the lot with the house. Whatever works for you.

TVless


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Consensi said:


> I'd be willing to put up $7,500 if three other like minded folks would do the same. I see
> this as more of a bug-out place to go to. Five acres should be enough to sustain four
> families if we work the land right. I have my own camper so I don't need a residence.
> 
> ...


Not to be a wet blanket, but you might really want to visit the area before you make a plan like this.
(Speaking as one who has been to Redfield, SD...)


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Erin - I was going to say the same thing LOL!

I live about 90 or so miles south of Redfield. I think it's a nice area and I love living in SD, but five acres supporting four families? Maybe four individuals.

It's a bit of a different world. I grew up in MN and lived in WI, and SD has been quite different, but I really do love living in here.

Well, if someone buys the place and is willing to drive a bit, I've got laying hens I want to get rid of LOL! Oh, and I can offer lots of advice on fixing up an old house. Ours was built in 1875 (and 1890, and 1925, and - get the picture). We've had to rebuild most of the floors and several exterior walls. We don't really have what one would call a real foundation under most of the house, but did put on an addition with a full basement. DH and I have done almost all of the work ourselves. We did have someone else dig the hole.

Cathy


----------



## TVless (Feb 21, 2003)

Aw, don't sell South Dakota short.  

I love the wide horizons and the quiet and even the winter didn't discourage us. My dad grew up in N. Dakota and always says, "It was a good place to be _from_..." Though if he gets half a chance to reminisce, he always gets nostalgic.  They raised dairy cattle, milked them by hand. They also raised durum wheat, hogs, chickens, and a big vegetable garden. Sometimes they had to have things sent in by plane because they were so isolated. At first they worked the soil with horses, then got a tractor, and never missed the horses. It was hard work, but he had a lot of fun. 

With biointensive farming, it's possible to feed four families of four on an acre and a half. Here are some interesting links:

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/chronicle/archive/2002/04/13/HO126062.DTL

http://www.growbiointensive.org/grow_bio.html 

TVless


----------



## TVless (Feb 21, 2003)

Pictures are now up at redfieldrealty.com. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## dlangland (Jul 7, 2005)

Born, raised, and lived in dif parts of eastern SD until I moved down here to NW Iowa 3 yrs. ago. All my relatives still live in South Dakota. I lived several yrs. not far from Redfield. Rather what I call flat-land compared to down here. Just be prepared for weather extremes during all seasons, but I am sure you are already aware of that. Lots of hunting in those parts if you are into that sort of thing...  Deb


----------



## TVless (Feb 21, 2003)

We're not selling the property anymore. The kids love it there, and we always wanted to fix it up and make it our home if we ever found the opportunity. It looks like things are working out to that end after all. Thanks, all who inquired.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Good Luck, TVLess.

Photos later are really appreciate.

Angie


----------

